# R15 won't power up and makes ticking noise



## clark2014 (Jan 5, 2014)

my directv dvr 15 receiver recently was freezing and ultimately crashed. Upon recommendation by a friend I followed online instructions and simply swap hard drives instead of replacing the whole unit. Today I swapped the hard drives and my powering up issues still remain. Upon plugin power into the back of the R 15 the power and record lights additionally come on and sporadically flash. After five to ten seconds of the flashing the lights go off and the receiver falls into a ticking pattern. Both power lights and record lite faintly blink while ticking noise comes from the DVR. Any suggestions on what my issue might be.?I read that the R 15 will automatically reformat the new hard drive I replace this morning. Is this correct or do I need to do a PC format first? Thanks for the help!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't know why you want to try to fix an R15. just call DirecTV and they will send you a replacement, an R16


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Call for a replacement, it will not start a comittment and only cost 19 dollars shipping. It is not worth fixing.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

yup, the R15 is about the worst receiver/DVR that DirecTV has out there


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

My first DVR was a R15 and I dont miss it at all. R16 is not much better.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

while the R16 is not much better, it is a better option than the 15, IMO


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Correct.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Time for at least a HR24. It is 2014


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PCampbell said:


> Time for at least a HR24. It is 2014


can't argue that


----------



## clark2014 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shoots. It's a friends old receiver activated at my place. He made the suggestion of swapping drives. Didn't know it was such a cheap swap. Maybe he didn't want to hassle w calling and whatnot. I agree, this dvr is junk though.


----------



## clark2014 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is there a fix for the ticking besides replacing the whole thing before I break the bad news to my boy?


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Get an HR24 it is a much better unit.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

clark2014 said:


> Is there a fix for the ticking besides replacing the whole thing before I break the bad news to my boy?


Just break it to him, straight up! the R15 is not worth even arguing about it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

The ticking is most likely the drive. They just are not worth the time.


----------



## clark2014 (Jan 5, 2014)

Right on. Thx for the feedback


----------



## clark2014 (Jan 5, 2014)

Right on. Thx for the feedback


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

clark2014 said:


> Shoots. It's a friends old receiver activated at my place. He made the suggestion of swapping drives. Didn't know it was such a cheap swap. Maybe he didn't want to hassle w calling and whatnot. I agree, this dvr is junk though.


Just to clarify - it is activated at your place on your account, right? In that case, as others have said, just call for a replacement. If it is on his account, then that is outside the terms of service.

You also have the option of upgrading to HD (and get an HR2x series DVR).


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

Ticking sound is usually the power supply.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dogbreath said:


> Ticking sound is usually the power supply.


What ever it is, is not worth fixing. even the power cord! R15s, H20-600 = JUNK


----------

